# Zeichnung digitalisieren!



## Andi1189 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Habe ein Problem! Habe heute eine Zeichnung bekommen die ich nun digital umsetzten soll ist mit Bleistift gezeichnet. 
Nur habe ich jetzt null Ahnung wie das gehen soll!
Hat irgendjemand ne Idee? Soll also später anstatt mit Bleistift eben digital aussehen...

Danke schonma.


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. Dezember 2007)

Nachzeichnen?

Frag doch noch mal deinen Auftrageber was er genau will. Auch Beispielbilder für ein vergleichbares Endergebnis sind in einem solchen Fall sehr hilfreich.


Alex


----------



## Andi1189 (10. Dezember 2007)

Er meint das so dass die schwarzen dunkleren Flächen schwarz werden sollen und die helleren eben etwas aufgehellter so dass das ganze am Ende realistisch aussieht wie so en mann der ne Kapuzenjacke trägt.


----------



## janoc (10. Dezember 2007)

Wie erwähnt wurde: Nachzeichnen. Am besten mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug die entsprechenden Flächen mit den gewünschten Farben nachzeichnen.


----------



## Andi1189 (11. Dezember 2007)

O.k. das hat funktioniert nur jetzt möchte ich eben gerne auf diese Jacke gerne ein paar Falten machen damit das ganze realistischer wird.
Wie geht denn das?


----------



## janoc (11. Dezember 2007)

Betrachte die Falten als eigene, kleine Flächen und zeichen die auch mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug.


----------

